# :: ECS Tuning :: C5 A6 Quattro V6 2.8L Emissions Service Kits!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Have engine oil drips and dribbles from your 2.8L turned into gushers? If so, then new seals and gaskets alone may not slow the flow.

Failed PCV is a common cause of multiple engine oil leaks. Clogged PCV lets blowby gas pressurize the crankcase and engine covers, pushing oil past gaskets and seals--all over. PCV can cause other problems: premature crankcase oil contamination; reduced engine performance; poor idle; a failed emissions test; and catalytic converter contamination.

Fix the problem with three Emissions Service Stages that cure the cause--and stop the symptoms.

Get the Sure Cure

Stage 2 kit includes:



Updated suction pump

Updated check valve

PCV breather hose

Crankcase breather hose

Valve cover gaskets

Cam chain tensioner gasket set

Camshaft seals

Cylinder head plugs

Silicone sealant

Replacement clamps


*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:
Audi C5 A6 Quattro V6 2.8L (1998 - 2004)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

